# bad experience Nissan London West



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

I tried posting this under NHPCs but wasn't able to.

I have posted this as a public review :

"
I had my car booked in for bodywork, and drove 1.25 hours to have it worked on. 

When I arrived, I was told that 175 cars had been vandalised and they wouldn't be able to fix my car until late december (mid november at time of booking). 

I asked why they hadn't called to let me know. they claim they had, but no record or message existed on my phone. I verified they had the right number.

I wont be going back.
"

Something else I didn't include in the review is that this was my second visit. the first visit, the week previously, they claimed I was in the wrong day, and my booking was the day before. mistakes happen so I was prepared to let it pass (whether me or them). but twice makes me doubt them entirely.

I should also add that it took me 4 calls to get it booked in in the first place. I should have seen the warning signs and run a mile.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just wondering why the fact they've other cars vandalised should affect the appointment you made first. That is poor service.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just wondering why the fact they've other cars vandalised should affect the appointment you made first. That is poor service.


Exactly my thoughts.

Given it wasnt the first dose of bad from them, I gave up and exited.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just wondering why the fact they've other cars vandalised should affect the appointment you made first. That is poor service.


If it was their own sales car that was Vandalised thats why they put you off.
They could have a couple of millions in stock tied up.
That cant be shown or sold until sorted.


Goldie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> If it was their own sales car that was Vandalised thats why they put you off.
> They could have a couple of millions in stock tied up.
> That cant be shown or sold until sorted.
> 
> ...


Can they just fix and sell? Do they have to inform the future buyer of these repairs? Asking if a car has been vandalized is not exactly the first question I think of when buying a new car


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't work for the dealership I'll firstly add but I can say that I have some inside information due to the amount of time the club has spent with NLW since the membership & virtual time ATTACK day.

There have been problems with the servicing department which has been recognised by the dealerships management. The service department are a separate entity within the dealership with no link between or to the GTR/NISMO sales team (or however they are termed).

Yes the sales lot "may" have taken some calls as when a phone goes off in there they all go off & then on your behalf passed your details to the service department. However the buck stops at the service department.

Now whilst this doesn't sort your problem out TRIQE, the management have acknowledged a problem exists so shortly (late December / New Year) the NISMO/GTR sales team will also be responsible for the servicing of the GTR as well. This will improve things ten fold for the future and at least they admit there have been problems.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

*well...*

My failed initial contacts were actually with the GTR/Nismo team, so my experience with them hasnt been great either.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

TriQe said:


> My failed initial contacts were actually with the GTR/Nismo team, so my experience with them hasnt been great either.


What year is your car mate and does it still have warranty?


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

im not entirely sure of why that should be relevant to the level of service I received ?

Or is there precedent with Nissan ?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

TriQe said:


> im not entirely sure of why that should be relevant to the level of service I received ?
> 
> Or is there precedent with Nissan ?


Reason I ask is so I can make a recommendation


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

thats a good reason.

its 2009. the work i needed doing was the steering lock recall, and some corrosion on the bodywork. both covered under warranty.

I have an extended warranty with litchfields, and litchfields did my stage 5 (plus all the other stuff), so staying with them is the plan.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

TriQe said:


> thats a good reason.
> 
> its 2009. the work i needed doing was the steering lock recall, and some corrosion on the bodywork. both covered under warranty.
> 
> I have an extended warranty with litchfields, and litchfields did my stage 5 (plus all the other stuff), so staying with them is the plan.


Ok I also have the Litchfield warranty and have mine serviced there.
So my question is why take it to a Nissan body shop when there are plenty of decent independent body shops.
But if you are adamant in taking it to nissan then call nissan Mill Hill and speak to Peter who is the GTR specialist.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

because its a Nissan warranty fix ?

Mill Hill, OK. thanks for the tip. Ill see how I get on.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Nissan mill hill doesn't really exist. The branding was removed awhile back. Saying that I got a letter today saying that the West Way group has taken it over.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Nissan mill hill doesn't really exist. The branding was removed awhile back. Saying that I got a letter today saying that the West Way group has taken it over.


If the Westway group have taken it over then look out....very poor customer service heading your way!


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> If it was their own sales car that was Vandalised thats why they put you off.
> They could have a couple of millions in stock tied up.
> That cant be shown or sold until sorted.
> 
> ...


And just who's problem is that? In any event it's no excuse for poor communication.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

I too received terrible, sorry, NON EXISTENT service from NLW, so much so that I complained to Nissan and received £100 of vouchers to be used within the Nissan franchised network in an effort to placate and somehow compensate me. Since NLW is supposed to be Nissan's own operation I plan on using the vouchers to service my wife's Juke Dig-T at Glyn Hopkins, Watford, and not with a Nissan managed entity.

I tried to get my GT-R in to NLW for an optimisation and also the steering lock recall. It took me a total of 12 calls to NLW. When someone did answer I was told that I would receive a call back which never materialised. Apparently the only person that could assist me was someone called "Gilles" who when I eventually got to speak to him and confronted him about the poor communication and missed messages, he was so dismissive and yet ambivalent to the situation that he did come across as being particularly arrogant.

After I complained to Nissan I did manage to get in touch with them and they quoted such a ludicrous price for the optimisation that I decided against taking it to them and so haven't had the steering lock recall done yet.

I think the whole Service Department vs GT-R sales team thing is a load of hooey because I struggled to speak to anyone at all at NLW. Collectively they are shower of 5h!t. I've even had someone from NLW message me on here after they saw my last complaint about them, a message which I've deliberately ignored and I will not be going back to them, ever. Bridges well and truly burned and so I don't care how re-organised they think they are going to be - they could sack everyone, bulldoze the place and start again and I'd still not go back. I wasted so much time with these cretins.

Since then I've been to Litchfields, and whilst they are not local to me at all they have been very good. I still need to get the steering lock done but have no North London or Hertfordshire options which are accessible or convenient for me.

I was under the impression that Mill Hill, where I bought the car, can no longer offer servicing, but I might see if they could do the steering lock. I've been very happy with the experience I've had of dealing with Mill Hill thus far and it's a shame that they can no longer offer GT-R servicing. They're a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Nissan mill hill doesn't really exist. The branding was removed awhile back. Saying that I got a letter today saying that the West Way group has taken it over.


Oh.... I didn't know this... NOT GOOD AT ALL


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

super.

so there is basically no Nissan dealership that will do nissan warranty repairs that can be trusted not to be unreliable in the west london area ?

how far do i have to travel to find one ?

I will not be going back to london west.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

TriQe said:


> super.
> 
> so there is basically no Nissan dealership that will do nissan warranty repairs that can be trusted not to be unreliable in the west london area ?
> 
> ...


I was thinking that Slough might be an option. Don't know much about them though.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Rainman said:


> I was thinking that Slough might be an option. Don't know much about them though.


I thought Slough had gone?
Aldershot?


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

goRt said:


> I thought Slough had gone?
> Aldershot?


Oh I didn't know that. Aldershot is too far for me in Hertfordshire.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/195905-wlmg-slough-closes-nhpc.html


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

Absolutely ridiculous. I don't know wtf Nissan are playing at. If you want to devalue your product than just make sure that it can't be adequately maintained by your own dealer network - it's just moronic.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rainman said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. I don't know wtf Nissan are playing at. If you want to devalue your product than just make sure that it can't be adequately maintained by your own dealer network - it's just moronic.


Aren't they just franchises though? Surely, anyone can become a Nissan dealer?


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

I have used this HPC once and i will never return. took my car in on a Thursday for a service and when i called in on the following Monday because they would NEVER answer the phone or return my calls i found it sat exactly where i parked it. They just take the booking so as to have ownership of your car then work on it at their leisure.. To be honest i haven't found a good HPC since Indie left Slough.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

i had a terrible time with westway in manchester over headlight replacement on an 18month old car, took several visits much messing about and probably a dozen calls.
to be honest awesome though the GTR is the dealer network is an utter shambles, receptionists who couldn't give a toss, technicians who cant get to the bottom of problems and service managers who should be shot.
Nissan cant or wont invest in the kind of after sales support that the GTR needs, when i complained to the service manager he said "if you want bmw or audi type after sales then the GTR would be £100k" what annoys me is when you realise the service is useless and find a good independent nissan then crucify you for not staying oem.
its the biggest downside of ownership IMO


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Voyager said:


> when i complained to the service manager he said "if you want bmw or audi type after sales then the GTR would be £100k"


I think my jaw would have dropped to the floor if a manager said that to me. They are implying that the service they give is based on the cost of the car being bought. You can buy a new BMW for about £17k. He needs to be in a different line of work.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Ancaster Bromley is said to be good and where I will be
taking mine for the bellhousing to be done under warranty. Shame
as Mill Hill is just down the road. 

Generally if Litchfield/Kaiser didn't exist, I wouldn't have bought my car. That tells you what my opinion of the dealer network is.


----------



## Matthew NLW (Sep 3, 2014)

OK.guys it's time I entered the Lions Den and probably end up alienating London West for good. Looking at the posts is embarrassing and on the whole fully justified. We have had a serious issue with looking after our service customers and many have been let down. The OP is correct in saying he has had a bad service but he did omit to say that when he was at London West he told the body shop manager that he was a f#####g w#####r ( slightly stronger language but this is my first post). We are a service industry and the customer is ALWAYS right but sometimes if you are a service advisor this is easy to forget. I am the GTR sales point of contact and after 10 years work for HR Owen know what is expected. We sell Nissan and 85 percent of our customers drive mundane reliable family cars. We had a very arrogant service advisor who was allowed to deal with customers as he felt fit and we are suffering the consequences. That is history and moving on we are endeavouring to put the right process in place. Your cars are not run of the mill and thank everything for that. I have never sold any vehicle I have been so passionate about and have had a great 6 months attending GtROC events and trying to promote the sales side of Nissan West. I now have been allowed/authorised to take over both sales and service so I guess the buck now stops with me! Indie has a great reputation in our neck of the woods but our master tec is pretty damn good too. Those that are prepared to forgive and forget please ask for me or our GTR technician Costas. Those that can't (and yes I did apologise by pm Rainman) then Westway are taking over Mill Hill and I believe Slough is re opening. Use us or use them, your choice but if you want to try again all I can do is our/my best


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Rainman said:


> I too received terrible, sorry, NON EXISTENT service from NLW, so much so that I complained to Nissan and received £100 of vouchers to be used within the Nissan franchised network in an effort to placate and somehow compensate me. Since NLW is supposed to be Nissan's own operation I plan on using the vouchers to service my wife's Juke Dig-T at Glyn Hopkins, Watford, and not with a Nissan managed entity.
> 
> I tried to get my GT-R in to NLW for an optimisation and also the steering lock recall. It took me a total of 12 calls to NLW. When someone did answer I was told that I would receive a call back which never materialised. Apparently the only person that could assist me was someone called "Gilles" who when I eventually got to speak to him and confronted him about the poor communication and missed messages, he was so dismissive and yet ambivalent to the situation that he did come across as being particularly arrogant.
> 
> ...


These tails really put me off ownership.
It seems Nissan have no idea how to keep customers. I went into Cambridge a year or so ago, with a view to buy :runaway: could not give a shit about me or there product, that was that.


----------



## phrozen (Dec 10, 2004)

Guys I haven't posted much here but I have been lied to by NWL, Nissan Cambridge carried out substandard work on my car and it's taken MONTHS of arguing with head office to resolve the issues. Without going into details NWL tried to tell me my gtr needed 3k of work doing and a visit to Nissan Oxford revealed that it did not. 

As we speak my gtr is with Nissan Oxford who have been the most useful of all, they even sent a video of my car being inspected by themselves. 

This is awful that so many owners are having problems with hpcs!


P


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

phrozen said:


> Guys I haven't posted much here but I have been lied to by NWL, Nissan Cambridge carried out substandard work on my car and it's taken MONTHS of arguing with head office to resolve the issues. Without going into details NWL tried to tell me my gtr needed 3k of work doing and a visit to Nissan Oxford revealed that it did not.
> 
> As we speak my gtr is with Nissan Oxford who have been the most useful of all, they even sent a video of my car being inspected by themselves.
> 
> ...


Could you give a bit more info, you had an issue with Nissan Cambridge doing substandard work and then went to Nissan NWL and now the car is with Nissan Oxford??


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Matthew NLW said:


> OK.guys it's time I entered the Lions Den and probably end up alienating London West for good. Looking at the posts is embarrassing and on the whole fully justified. We have had a serious issue with looking after our service customers and many have been let down. The OP is correct in saying he has had a bad service but he did omit to say that when he was at London West he told the body shop manager that he was a f#####g w#####r ( slightly stronger language but this is my first post). We are a service industry and the customer is ALWAYS right but sometimes if you are a service advisor this is easy to forget. I am the GTR sales point of contact and after 10 years work for HR Owen know what is expected. We sell Nissan and 85 percent of our customers drive mundane reliable family cars. We had a very arrogant service advisor who was allowed to deal with customers as he felt fit and we are suffering the consequences. That is history and moving on we are endeavouring to put the right process in place. Your cars are not run of the mill and thank everything for that. I have never sold any vehicle I have been so passionate about and have had a great 6 months attending GtROC events and trying to promote the sales side of Nissan West. I now have been allowed/authorised to take over both sales and service so I guess the buck now stops with me! Indie has a great reputation in our neck of the woods but our master tec is pretty damn good too. Those that are prepared to forgive and forget please ask for me or our GTR technician Costas. Those that can't (and yes I did apologise by pm Rainman) then Westway are taking over Mill Hill and I believe Slough is re opening. Use us or use them, your choice but if you want to try again all I can do is our/my best


The OP (i.e. me) did not say that to the bodyshop manager at all, and I dont know how you can think its acceptable to say this. 

I suppose misdirection is your strategy of choice, when failure isn't deniable.

I should probably point out that of the 4 calls and attempts to get in - 2 were through you Matt, both of which failed.


----------



## Matthew NLW (Sep 3, 2014)

Trique - "I suppose misdirection is your strategy of choice, when failure isn't deniable" nice quote but not sure how it applies. If you were not rude to our bodyshop manager then I wholeheartedly apologise but maybe your actual words were lost in translation as the conversation was reported to my self and the service manager by a fairly irate Portuguese body shop manager. 

I have no interest in misdirecting and thought I made it clear in my earlier post that we have accepted that the processes in place were totally delinquent. To that end we are attempting to put in place systems that are more efficient and all customers will be provided with an email address for quick contact in the event that I am unreachable immediately by phone. I have been firefighting up to now but having dealt with recent issues the plan is to move in to the New Year with a more structured and calm environment. If you choose to go elsewhere then that is your choice, but all I can do is endeavour to make the service process as straightforward as it should be for existing and new customers. My "strategy" hopefully will lead to satisfied customers and new sales of GTR which is my actual core role.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

phrozen said:


> Guys I haven't posted much here but I have been lied to by NWL, Nissan Cambridge carried out substandard work on my car and it's taken MONTHS of arguing with head office to resolve the issues. Without going into details NWL tried to tell me my gtr needed 3k of work doing and a visit to Nissan Oxford revealed that it did not.
> 
> As we speak my gtr is with Nissan Oxford who have been the most useful of all, they even sent a video of my car being inspected by themselves.
> 
> ...


I also take my GT-R to Nissan Oxford. I have found their service manager to be most helpful and keeps me informed during the time my car is being worked on. Their servicing prices are also very competitive compared to other HPCs I've visited.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

phrozen said:


> Guys I haven't posted much here but I have been lied to by NWL, Nissan Cambridge carried out substandard work on my car and it's taken MONTHS of arguing with head office to resolve the issues. Without going into details NWL tried to tell me my gtr needed 3k of work doing and a visit to Nissan Oxford revealed that it did not.
> 
> As we speak my gtr is with Nissan Oxford who have been the most useful of all, they even sent a video of my car being inspected by themselves.
> 
> ...




I'm quite surprised this thread has been left to run, how comes? 
When I assisted in the demise of a known tuner I had to not name ...but the thread did get to run..........today it seems even small threads about "I'm viewing a car tonight" are getting locked.



Why is there not one rule for all? Who really keep the forums running? The users or the sponsors....in real terms. If a forum gets a reputation for not looking after its end users and in fact doing the complete opposite....perhaps its an eventual demise of itself.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Mel HKS said:


> I'm quite surprised this thread has been left to run, how comes?
> When I assisted in the demise of a known tuner I had to not name ...but the thread did get to run..........today it seems even small threads about "I'm viewing a car tonight" are getting locked.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.... a similar thing happened on the UK M3 forum and one of the guys started another forum and then most of them jumped ship.
Hopefully that wont happen here as I have not seen many situations that warrant drastic measures.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mel HKS said:


> Why is there not one rule for all? Who really keep the forums running? The users or the sponsors....in real terms. If a forum gets a reputation for not looking after its end users and in fact doing the complete opposite....perhaps its an eventual demise of itself.


You have to remember that this forum is a forum quite simply.

Its not the owners club - the GTROC - and it is not an official Nissan or Nissan sponsored forum either. The forum can do nothing for its users other than be a forum ...


----------



## Flynnnnnn (Nov 25, 2014)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> You have to remember that this forum is a forum quite simply.
> 
> Its not the owners club - the GTROC - and it is not an official Nissan or Nissan sponsored forum either. The forum can do nothing for its users other than be a forum ...


.........and this is why the GTROC should have it own forum.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

IF a dealership gives bad service it deserves to be exposed IMO. It just might buck them up to work harder, but in many cases customers never return.


----------



## Glynn (Nov 25, 2014)

Mel HKS said:


> I'm quite surprised this thread has been left to run, how comes?
> When I assisted in the demise of a known tuner I had to not name ...but the thread did get to run..........today it seems even small threads about "I'm viewing a car tonight" are getting locked.
> 
> 
> ...


.............because the forum is poorly moderated. Different rules for different people. The GTROC should distance itself from this forum and have their own.

I, for one, would be more than willing to help fund it


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> You have to remember that this forum is a forum quite simply.
> 
> Its not the owners club - the GTROC - and it is not an official Nissan or Nissan sponsored forum either. The forum can do nothing for its users other than be a forum ...


Hi

I think I was more making a statement of fact.
Nonetheless you avoided my questions imo.

So the forum is a forum - Great! But who controls the forum?
Who decides to use bias, favoritism and alike?
So because Nissan NLW do not sponsor the forum you don't mind the thread, but if its a sponsor and they totally ripped someone off, you will then protect them and not your forum user? Thats right isn't it? So theres your preferential treatment.


The forum like all forums are for the users first and foremost surely?

When you start to control opinion, lock and delete threads so they are no longer, then of course people that look for an insight as prospective buyers into our range of cars are in the first instance ....mugged off...because the forum chooses its information. Its not real information for real GTR ownership.

I'm only stating this as when I saw this thread it seemed to point out double standards ....I've been frequenting this forum as a owner for many many years and then joined in 2007. 

Theres been a lot of editing/deleting as you know.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not going over this all again. Nissan is a massive multinational company well capable of protecting themselves against negative feedback. In this instance no one has lost out, just a group of members correlating similar poor service stories. 

Posts against tuners are very very difficult to moderate because there are agendas amongst users, allegiances and a lot of beef. One bad fabrication could cause untold long term damage and we cannot verify either parties version of events. That is why we moderate the way we do, it's got nothing to do with Sponsors because frankly it's not worth the hassle. What I don't want is to be responsible for giving a platform to people to say what they they want about a tuner with being able to verify both sides of the story

Trust me, finding the balance is hard and we genuinely struggle at times. 

Mook


----------



## Errol (Nov 25, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> I'm not going over this all again. Nissan is a massive multinational company well capable of protecting themselves against negative feedback. In this instance no one has lost out, just a group of members correlating similar poor service stories.
> 
> Posts against tuners are very very difficult to moderate because there are agendas amongst users, allegiances and a lot of beef. One bad fabrication could cause untold long term damage and we cannot verify either parties version of events. That is why we moderate the way we do, it's got nothing to do with Sponsors because frankly it's not worth the hassle. What I don't want is to be responsible for giving a platform to people to say what they they want about a tuner with being able to verify both sides of the story
> 
> ...


Why not just ban everyone and have done with it?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TYPING THIS ON AN IPHONE ...




Mel HKS said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I was more making a statement of fact.
> Nonetheless you avoided my questions imo.
> ...



Mate your really not getting it are you.
I / the GTROC - which are also separate entities - are NOTHING to do with this forum !?!! Click the link in my signature about the difference between the GTR register & the GTROC and actually educate yourself!

I and the GTROC are locking nothing, editing nothing and influencing no one!?

I personally can moderate the events section on this forum which is granted to me kindly by the admins of this site, purely because of my role within the GTROC and the permission of those that own and run this forum as for 11 years there has been a relationship between the two. But I am not an admin or moderator of this forum per-say.

As Mookistar has said the admins and moderators on here have a difficult job, not one I envy and do the best they can. I've been on here ten years or so - was under a different name initially. How you can say it's double standards when someone has expressed an opinion of bad service. I state through knowledge of conversations that NLW "admit" to having a problem and they are in the process of fixing this. Then others start talking about bad service elsewhere or at NLW. 

THEN !!!

A representative of NLW then comes on and posts that there has been a problem, they admit it, they are sorry - in a nutshell - and this person is going to try and fix the problem !?!!!

What's difficult about that to understand?

All I see is people refusing to see this on a forum that is nothing to with Nissan and just carrying on about poor service !!! Oh and lets blame the forum and owners club now as well even though it's nothing to do with them ...

Well done ...





JohnE90M3 said:


> IF a dealership gives bad service it deserves to be exposed IMO. It just might buck them up to work harder, but in many cases customers never return.


Which is what they are trying to do ...


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I'm not going over this all again. Nissan is a massive multinational company well capable of protecting themselves against negative feedback. In this instance no one has lost out, just a group of members correlating similar poor service stories.
> 
> Posts against tuners are very very difficult to moderate because there are agendas amongst users, allegiances and a lot of beef. One bad fabrication could cause untold long term damage and we cannot verify either parties version of events. That is why we moderate the way we do, it's got nothing to do with Sponsors because frankly it's not worth the hassle. What I don't want is to be responsible for giving a platform to people to say what they they want about a tuner with being able to verify both sides of the story
> 
> ...



Mook ... Great reply and I make you right generally. Unfortunately, 98% of people are not reasonable and constructive. It is/must be hard to moderate.
End of the day though right is right and wrong is wrong.... All in the eye of the beholder though. 

Your colleague as far as this forum goes (speedmerchant) however does not have a sensible approach and tries to throw weight via keyboard but simply shows the mentality of the forum controllers I speak of... So far up their own.
Bullied as a kid and so on I'm sure.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> TYPING THIS ON AN IPHONE ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly merchant.. I'm not your mate.

Secondly this is a forum and for the most users, is general viewing.
I couldnt care less and most could not care less what goes on with GTROC. What we see is what we view and locked threads controling what is viewed and what is allowed is wrong. Quite simple.

Education is not obtained via this forum, crack on and enjoy your position that you love due to whatever short comings you have. Dont try and place them on me for voicing an opinion.

I get the NLW admiting but the simple argument is the thread would not exist if it were one of your bum chums.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mel HKS said:


> Firstly merchant.. I'm not your mate.


No problem chummy 




Mel HKS said:


> Secondly this is a forum and for the most users, is general viewing.


I agree.




Mel HKS said:


> I couldnt care less and most could not care less what goes on with GTROC.


Good for you / them. Its a free country and everyone is entitles to their opinion.




Mel HKS said:


> What we see is what we view and locked threads controling what is viewed and what is allowed is wrong. Quite simple.


Depends on the rules of the said forum and those that own and run it. You seem to have an understanding its not the owners club and hopefully I think you grasped it is not I. In most cases I agree with your statement, but there will always be times that its better to lock a thread/post or remove it depending on content and so forth.




Mel HKS said:


> Education is not obtained via this forum


Of course it is? Every day is a school day in life and people learn something new every day on here! For instance I'm learning that your actually a bit of ****, but in person you may not be. It may just be the fact that in your life your not use to be challenged or someone pointing out you may be wrong? The point of this forum when it first started was for people to be able to use this forum as "the" point of reference for all things Nissan Skyline and then of course the R35 when it came out. It will be the same for the R36 and beyond ...

Of course there is education ... 




Mel HKS said:


> Crack on and enjoy your position that you love due to whatever short comings you have.


Thank you, I will :thumbsup:
And you to yours.




Mel HKS said:


> Dont try and place them on me for voicing an opinion.


I'm merely trying to point out your apparent - by your wording - lack of understanding. However it appears you do understand ... kind of ...
But my apologise for voicing my opinion too ...




Mel HKS said:


> I get the NLW admiting but the simple argument is the thread would not exist if it were one of your bum chums.


:chuckle:




Mel HKS said:


> Your colleague as far as this forum goes (speedmerchant) however does not have a sensible approach
> 
> 
> > We are not colleagues as we do not work together.
> ...


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Again, my point.....
There is no education in real terms as its controlled and manipulated and over policed by overzealous control freaks that feel they have a power ...and they like it. So that shows some short comings Imo
Its a free country and yes all have and are entitled to their opinion but as above ... On here it can be a different ball game.
I know the Forum company but some of their other forums are not as heavily policed so I would have to assume its by the mods rather than by instruction.

And yes I can be a big C*** and a nice guy...... Just have to push the right buttons.

I'm very versatile dear


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Guys this is getting silly... no need for name calling or dick swinging. 
Most guys on here are enthusiasts and when at organised meets get on get along very well... so let's not say things that we may regret as you both would probably get along just fine in person.

And for now let this thread get back on track.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No fighting please

Two old women fighting - YouTube


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TREG said:


> No fighting please
> 
> Two old women fighting - YouTube


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Less of the old


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Less of the old






Lol thought you would like that:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh yes the power, coursing through my veins as we speak. I give up my time and get regular abuse simply for that alone.:GrowUp:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Oh yes the power, coursing through my veins as we speak. I give up my time and get regular abuse simply for that alone.:GrowUp:






Are you talking about bondage!? x :runaway::chuckle:


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

So what is the point they took your booking?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TREG said:


> Lol thought you would like that:chuckle:


Yes thank you Grandad ... what have I said about posting on here


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Yes thank you Grandad ... what have I said about posting on here




Lol

During the War I would of given you the old 1, 2 and shot you after


Grandad x


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Oh yes the power, coursing through my veins as we speak. I give up my time and get regular abuse simply for that alone.:GrowUp:


Calm down dear........
I think I made a valid point of the inconsistency over the years, perhaps due to bias, favoritism...whatever.

Its not a direct hit at you at all.

NLW have responded, admitted and it goes on. At other times when a tuner/supplier or such is mentioned in a bad light ...the thread sometimes disappears completey.:repost:


----------



## Matthew NLW (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe sticking my head over the parapet wasn't my greatest piece of inspiration but if I'm not knocked off in the interim here's to a more satisfactory experience for new and returning(??????) customers to NLW


----------

